# schh obedience whit food in 15 weeks age



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ietwXIah8AM


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting...I am really into puppy vids right now..since I have one. Helps me with ideas :-D


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice work Sami


----------



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Same pup playing ball in 4,5 months age 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir4irb0TpG4


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice puppy you have there.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice. If possible hold leash in right hand and feed with left during heeling, will avoid problems later.


----------



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Here is new clip out of schH heeling training 8 months age.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s4T-4fmBWw


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pup good focus but man the music sucked


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super nice....super bouncy even at 15 weeks...
good stufff...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice work but be careful not to let him/her get too bouncy, can cost you points in the future. Also I am sure the dog is not 15weeks and he/she has some unique markings for a mal.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Denise Picicci said:


> very nice work but be careful not to let him/her get too bouncy, can cost you points in the future. Also I am sure the dog is not 15weeks and he/she has some unique markings for a mal.


What makes you sure the dog is not 15 weeks in the video,,,just curious...


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Neat video with some nice teamwork


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Denise Picicci said:


> very nice work but be careful not to let him/her get too bouncy, can cost you points in the future. Also I am sure the dog is not 15weeks and he/she has some unique markings for a mal.


Hi Denise,

This is a old post from April, when the pup was 15 weeks in the first video. Sami just added a new video today of her progress @ 7.5 months old.

Her position was beautiful, right at the knee, even if she was prancing.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> This is a old post from April, when the pup was 15 weeks in the first video. Sami just added a new video today of her progress @ 7.5 months old.
> 
> Her position was beautiful, right at the knee, even if she was prancing.


I knew that dog was not 15 weeks, did not see the first video.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Denise Picicci said:


> I knew that dog was not 15 weeks, did not see the first video.


Or a awfully BIG 15 week old :lol: It's the first video in this thread.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Here is the same dog in 11 months age 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35wSfyY42bA


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome, nice focus!!


----------

